# LEGO Worlds announced



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

Basically, another minecraft clone.

This should have been minecraft first.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Basically, another minecraft clone.
> 
> This should have been minecraft first.


that's really a very unfair thing to say. it looks to be much much better than minecraft in my opinion. with many extra features. but obviously this is aimed more at kids than minecraft was.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> that's really a very unfair thing to say. it looks to be much much better than minecraft in my opinion. with many extra features. but obviously this is aimed more at kids than minecraft was.


What I mean, is that THIS should have been minecraft at first. I always refered it as a "lego" game
Lego world is now a thing, but it's... A bit too late.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What I mean, is that THIS should have been minecraft at first. I always refered it as a "lego" game
> Lego world is now a thing, but it's... A bit too late.


looking at these screenshots i'd say it came right on time. anyone who ever played and loved minecraft will cream their pants when looking at this. unless of course they don't like lego. but anyone who's in touch with their inner child is going to want to play this IMO.

i think if it had come out before minecraft people would've dismissed it as saying "eh, lego's for kids" but minecraft opened up block building to people of all ages. iono just my 0.2$


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this. Grew up with Lego and the possibilities in Creative expression are endless and less limited than with Minecraft.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What I mean, is that THIS should have been minecraft at first. I always refered it as a "lego" game
> Lego world is now a thing, but it's... A bit too late.



Minecraft is actually dying down. It's quickly becoming archaic and outdated thanks to the shackles of java, and very very limited dev support. I'm sure people will start looking for something better. I'm hoping Oort Online delivers its promises. Lots of good ideas to add onto the ol minecraft feel. But Lego games always have the potential to do well, since a LOT of people loved and still love lego. It's just one of those things. So a lego minecraft game could potentially be a hit. Hell, i'll try it.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 1, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Minecraft is actually dying down. It's quickly becoming archaic and outdated thanks to the shackles of java, and very very limited dev support. I'm sure people will start looking for something better. I'm hoping Oort Online delivers its promises. Lots of good ideas to add onto the ol minecraft feel. But Lego games always have the potential to do well, since a LOT of people loved and still love lego. It's just one of those things. So a lego minecraft game could potentially be a hit. Hell, i'll try it.


i agree. minecraft hasn't really improved at all in ages. it's added some insignificant content updates. but other than that its the mods that keep it alive. the base engine of minecraft just isn't very good to be honest.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like it but we have many minecraft clones and also  Lego Dimension


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Minecraft is actually dying down. It's quickly becoming archaic and outdated thanks to the shackles of java, and very very limited dev support. I'm sure people will start looking for something better. ..



and this is the #1 reason why Notch sold the Minecraft IP. He got from underneath it while it barely had steam left


----------



## Yil (Jun 1, 2015)

Back in the day lego released a game called Lego Creator which has the same thing as Minecraft(beside exploration) with tnt in games(which your mini fig can hold).
This game has far more potential than Minecraft if this has constructible vehicles. And lego is a kind of more realistic.


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 1, 2015)

Honestly, this looks rather fun and i don't knowif those building tools are presented in OG Minecraft but i assume they'll be really useful for building things. Personally i hope the "Exploration" and the fighting aspect are fun and have incentives for you to actually keep on fighting like Minecrafts EXP bar.Is it Going to be PC only?


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 1, 2015)

Said it long ago, Lego should do a Minceraft alike game, now it's here, downloading it right now for €14,99
I loved Minecraft, but got tired of it, no real new innovation since 1.7 and up.

I don't play alot of games, but i didn't mind paying the money for this game (somebody has to  ) cause i see alot of potential in it (i could be wrong to ; ) )

[EDIT]
Ok, i have to get used to this, but damned, riding a horse as like real 
It's a whole different game, get Minecraft out of your mind, you can build brick by brick what you want or get prebuild stuff, you can unlock verhicles and you have to collect the famous Lego coins by breaking whatever you come across 

But yeah, it's beta, you notice, plenty of bugs in it, and playing in full hd has it's problems on a slower computer like mine, but it plays mostly fluent, seen plenty of Minecraft clones, but this has the most promises


----------



## TwistedZeon (Jun 1, 2015)

In my opinion, this is the Lego game they should have made a long time ago not all these licensed games like star wars and batman (even though they are good games). This reminds me of the days of Lego Island, when Lego actually didn't have to rely on others to make ideas for them.

I really look forward to this game!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm planning to get Minecraft to play with a friend of mine on XB1 but if this comes to XB1 we will probably be playing this instead.

Too bad it's currently only on Steam.


----------



## Crass (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks interesting, but the lack of multiplayer will keep me away for the time being.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 2, 2015)

Interesting... graphically, it's definitely better than Minecraft... ...lets see how it turns out


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 2, 2015)

I tried it out. It's definitely got potential, but it is missing a lot of features, so if you're hesitant, you might want to wait while they're added. It's got plenty of bugs, but at least some were funny. I constructed a digger while swimming and it launched me into the sky, and I either got stuck or was so high up that it would have taken me forever to fall down. Thank goodness for a suicide (respawn) button. They expect it to be out in early 2016, but with game delays being the norm nowadays, who knows when it will actually come out.

I'm actually worried about the wording of the future features list. It could be interpreted as being added to the Early Access version or the full, retail version. Some features like the procedurally generated caves are rather important when it comes to one of the main aspects of this game: exploration. Right now, if you dig down, there's just LEGO bricks until you hit the bottom, and simply can't go further. No ore, no monsters, no treasure chests, etc. It's part of the reason why I found the Early Access version to be boring, since that was my favorite part of Minecraft. There better not be Creepers in LEGO Worlds, though... they haunt my dreams to this day...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I tried it out. It's definitely got potential, but it is missing a lot of features, so if you're hesitant, you might want to wait while they're added. It's got plenty of bugs, but at least some were funny. I constructed a digger while swimming and it launched me into the sky, and I either got stuck or was so high up that it would have taken me forever to fall down. Thank goodness for a suicide (respawn) button. They expect it to be out in early 2016, but with game delays being the norm nowadays, who knows when it will actually come out.
> 
> I'm actually worried about the wording of the future features list. It could be interpreted as being added to the Early Access version or the full, retail version. Some features like the procedurally generated caves are rather important when it comes to one of the main aspects of this game: exploration. Right now, if you dig down, there's just LEGO bricks until you hit the bottom, and simply can't go further. No ore, no monsters, no treasure chests, etc. It's part of the reason why I found the Early Access version to be boring, since that was my favorite part of Minecraft. There better not be Creepers in LEGO Worlds, though... they haunt my dreams to this day...


A lot of this is exactly why I'm hesitant to purchase now. This is the first day it's been out, thus, it's going to have far more bugs than it will probably have even a week from now. Besides that, everything I've read about why it's fun so far is focused on what you can do above ground, but a lot of fun also comes from exploring underground worlds in these types of games. I don't necessarily need ore, but it would be nice if there were caves with chests with special bricks, dungeons that reward better and cooler weapons, or new building designs, etc. There is a lot of potential and tons of Lego material to work with. I just hope they make the most of it to create an expansive, yet unique experience. As it stands, one major thing that stands out to me is that it sounds like the digger should either be tuned down or axed in the final version, as it would be too easy to plow through maps and find everything worth finding in rather quick succession.

All in all, it has my curiosity, but I need at least a few major updates before I can consider purchasing.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> A lot of this is exactly why I'm hesitant to purchase now. This is the first day it's been out, thus, it's going to have far more bugs than it will probably have even a week from now. Besides that, everything I've read about why it's fun so far is focused on what you can do above ground, but a lot of fun also comes from exploring underground worlds in these types of games. I don't necessarily need ore, but it would be nice if there were caves with chests with special bricks, dungeons that reward better and cooler weapons, or new building designs, etc. There is a lot of potential and tons of Lego material to work with. I just hope they make the most of it to create an expansive, yet unique experience. As it stands, one major thing that stands out to me is that it sounds like the digger should either be tuned down or axed in the final version, as it would be too easy to plow through maps and find everything worth finding in rather quick succession.
> 
> All in all, it has my curiosity, but I need at least a few major updates before I can consider purchasing.


There _are_ chests with special items (so far I've found a blunderbuss and a banana) but above ground. One on top of what looked like a quarter of a tower, and one on top of a rock pillar. So they're _sorta_ out of the way. But, like the currently available creatures and vehicles, I'm sure they're there only to show what's possible. There's no way the current version of the digger will live on (unless it's a reward for like, 100% completion or something). There is a smaller vehicle that has less digging capability, but it's still rather powerful. If the developer is smart at all, they'll make the vehicles require fuel, consuming more with increased capabilities, and making fuel, coal, or whatever a natural resource you can gather. There are also animals you can ride on (including flying ones, like an eagle or a dragon). Considering how powerful the ability to fly is, they should make living mounts require meat or some kind of food, similar to the vehicles.

But, even if they don't make these changes, they'd be even more stupid not to add Steam Workshop compatibility. So, if they fail at making an enjoyable experience, I'm sure there will be people out there who are more than willing to make some themselves, and share it with the community. I certainly would enjoy some sort of Survival mode.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 2, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> There _are_ chests with special items (so far I've found a blunderbuss and a banana) but above ground. One on top of what looked like a quarter of a tower, and one on top of a rock pillar. So they're _sorta_ out of the way. But, like the currently available creatures and vehicles, I'm sure they're there only to show what's possible. There's no way the current version of the digger will live on (unless it's a reward for like, 100% completion or something). There is a smaller vehicle that has less digging capability, but it's still rather powerful. If the developer is smart at all, they'll make the vehicles require fuel, consuming more with increased capabilities, and making fuel, coal, or whatever a natural resource you can gather. There are also animals you can ride on (including flying ones, like an eagle or a dragon). Considering how powerful the ability to fly is, they should make living mounts require meat or some kind of food, similar to the vehicles.
> 
> But, even if they don't make these changes, they'd be even more stupid not to add Steam Workshop compatibility. So, if they fail at making an enjoyable experience, I'm sure there will be people out there who are more than willing to make some themselves, and share it with the community. I certainly would enjoy some sort of Survival mode.


There are bone people who will attack you
There are also cavepeople who run away from you, trying to hun them down and get close enough to unlock the character is kinde amusing for a little while (get on a horse for that). I like how you can unlock LEGO sets from different packs like Lego City. Another thing was when i found the rubber speed boat and while roaming the water i stumbled across a submarine, trying to get it closer by land my screen switched between white and the play area, exiting the sub was not possible anymore and the suecide button didn't work, had to force close the game (it's a beta after all)
I like how you can climb mountains and trees, but it's a pitty you don't have to gather resources with tools for whatever possibility it can be used for (it's lego, so you can build whatever you like anyway without needing tools). It's nice they have kept the coin collection in this game to 

And what's with the huge colored mushriooms everywhere?


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (Jun 2, 2015)

it seems more focused on exploration than building, from what i've seen and heard


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 2, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm actually worried about the wording of the future features list. It could be interpreted as being added to the Early Access version or the full, retail version.


anyone who buys the early access game gets the full version though? that's how early access always works on steam AFAIK. did you read anywhere it's different for lego worlds?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 2, 2015)

Christ...FINALLY! I was thinking those guys working at lego-company couldn't add two and two. A minecraft clone is so right up their alley it's not even funny anymore. 

I still gotta chuckle. Practically everyone compared minecraft with building stuff as if with lego. Now that lego does it, everyone says it's like minecraft.


----------



## migles (Jun 2, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Minecraft is actually dying down. It's quickly becoming archaic and outdated thanks to the shackles of java, and very very limited dev support. I'm sure people will start looking for something better. I'm hoping Oort Online delivers its promises. Lots of good ideas to add onto the ol minecraft feel. But Lego games always have the potential to do well, since a LOT of people loved and still love lego. It's just one of those things. So a lego minecraft game could potentially be a hit. Hell, i'll try it.



this.
minecraft was built on a very crappy language...
if it was built on an actual language imo it would be one of the best games...
minecraft is a simple game, it's hard to understand how a simple game that looks like a early 3d game, has problems running on my pc, while it can run decent games at low specs..


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 2, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> anyone who buys the early access game gets the full version though? that's how early access always works on steam AFAIK. did you read anywhere it's different for lego worlds?


What I meant was that it wasn't clear if those features would be available at launch or if they would be added later on through patches.


----------



## cracker (Jun 4, 2015)

This looks pretty cool and I like the mass building functions. Does anyone know if there is a similar method to building circuits as with MC? If they go full MindStorms simulation in this it would be amazing!


----------



## mercuryshadow09 (Jun 6, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> looking at these screenshots i'd say it came right on time. anyone who ever played and loved minecraft will cream their pants when looking at this. unless of course they don't like lego. but anyone who's in touch with their inner child is going to want to play this IMO.
> 
> i think if it had come out before minecraft people would've dismissed it as saying "eh, lego's for kids" but minecraft opened up block building to people of all ages. iono just my 0.2$



As one of the Minecraft junkies you refer to.....yes, yes YES!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2015)

My girlfriend bought this, watched her play a bit and...it doesn't look too bad? I guess?

The building mode is a little buggy and hard to use right now, so building giant cool artistic structures is sort of out. The vehicles and stuff they threw in were pretty cool, I especially enjoyed the driller, you can just dig giant pits to hell if you wanted to. Everything else was pretty eh, there are a few different landscapes around the world that are randomly generated like Minecraft, but (also like Minecraft) they got pretty repetitive and boring after a bit. Being able to change the way your character looks is kinda neat, but also lacks a bit of diversity (that I would imagine would be expanded upon by release and with mods). I was also kinda disappointed you couldn't build your own vehicles, I'm hoping they throw something like that into the game at some point before release. 

If they throw in vehicle creation and online multiplayer I might give it a go when it releases, but otherwise I probably won't bother with it.


----------

